# Bodybuilding and chrons disease



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

hey guys im 21, 5ft 9 and weigh 175lbs . just wanted to know if anyone else on here sufers with chrons and how it affects their musclular gains and daily training regime. ive had it for 5 months or so now and im doing ok, its up and down a lot and really does affect my diet therefore i feel like its harder to gain and ill lose gains quicker during a cruise. does anyone have any info on what works well for them or just a general convo would be good to see how other people that build are affected by this, thanks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

When you say its up and down what do you mean exactly? Appetite?

I know loose bowel movements can be a problem from a friend who has had it a long time but he does a bit of exercise with no real problems


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> When you say its up and down what do you mean exactly? Appetite?
> 
> I know loose bowel movements can be a problem from a friend who has had it a long time but he does a bit of exercise with no real problems


some days i can handle the food i eat and others my body just rejects it so its as if i dont absorb any of the nutrients, i eat near enough the same stuff every day, mostly meat (chicken, beef) and pasta and veg etc, its worse with fatty foods, or junk, or a lot at once. gets worse throughout the day too, as if once ive had a certain amount of food my stomach gets bloated, its horrendous when youre training to look good and you just have this massive type of beer belly


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you not on medication for this?

I have ulcerative colitis myself, flares up now and then, when it does a take mesalazine for a few weeks then it does down. It's never an issue to get food down when it's under control.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I might be talking out of turn here, so if anyone knows him real well and I am inaccurate please correct me - but I believe Andy Polhil who just won the NABBA Universe last month has Chrons.

Definitely some sort of stomach issue last time I spoke to him, but that was a couple of years back. @W33BAM might know more, @weeman too, think they have both spoken to him more in depth and more recently than me  .

All I am saying is, it doesn't necessarily need to hold you back, with the right attitude and plan of attack 

Sorry I don't have any more specific info, just trying to motivate you a little I guess


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry to hear that, my wife has had crohns for years been through hell and loads of ops. Fine at moment.

She dosnt train so not much help but if you need to know anything else on crohns i can ask her she may know?

All the best with it


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Are you not on medication for this?
> 
> I have ulcerative colitis myself, flares up now and then, when it does a take mesalazine for a few weeks then it does down. It's never an issue to get food down when it's under control.


this is what i have, and thats the pentasa right? i take that and all it does with me is close the ulcers, but i get a severe amount of gas and its horrendous! what ae you like with whey protein?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

mygym said:


> sorry to hear that, my wife has had crohns for years been through hell and loads of ops. Fine at moment.
> 
> She dosnt train so not much help but if you need to know anything else on crohns i can ask her she may know?
> 
> All the best with it


cheers, its hell for me but i havent had any ops or anything and i hope the best for her too, doctors dont understand why ive had it so young but i guess the aas brought it out sooner, im just struggling with food more than anything, too much gas and bloatyness, gets beyond and i have to stop eating like roght now although im starving and ive only had about 2500 calories today


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I've had crohn's for 15 years now and was diagnosed at 22, I had an op in 2008 to remove sections of diseased bowel and go through spells of good and bad.

Triggers, treatments etc are down to the individual so whats good for me may not be good for you, and as you will have been told there is no cure but, as you get to know your body and how it reacts to foods and treatments you will find you'll cope a lot better.

It took me around 3-4 years to get a proper grip of it and what worked and didn't work for me.

AAS have never exacerbated my symptoms and HGH is actually a recognised treatment in the US.

Good luck with it buddy


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> this is what i have, and thats the pentasa right? i take that and all it does with me is close the ulcers, but i get a severe amount of gas and its horrendous! what ae you like with whey protein?


Fine with all food when it's not flaring up.

One thing that helped me was to stick to an Atkins style diet for 6 weeks, it helped me a lot doing this a couple of years. Little actimel drinks can help as well.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

The gear will help mate. My old boss had it and was on steroids for a while (prescription) and he got fat as a house. Plus while on cycle what ever you do absorb should be put to good use.

I woukd say eat/drink extra things that don't take long to get the nutrients out of the food. Eg protein shakes, and meal replacement shakes (meal replacemeant shakes are about 4 quid a tub down asda) inbetween meals/snacks. The easy absorbing shakes should help somewhat.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got Crohn's - had it diagnosed following my first colonoscopy about five years ago. It can be a right bitch.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

spudsy said:


> I've had crohn's for 15 years now and was diagnosed at 22, I had an op in 2008 to remove sections of diseased bowel and go through spells of good and bad.
> 
> Triggers, treatments etc are down to the individual so whats good for me may not be good for you, and as you will have been told there is no cure but, as you get to know your body and how it reacts to foods and treatments you will find you'll cope a lot better.
> 
> ...


cheers man and i hope youre getting somewhat better, i was on growth for 8 weeks and it helped a lot. i mentioned this to my doctor and he just grinned, so next time i go ill bring it up more and explain that they do use it in america but not sure how well ill get round to getting it prescribed, would be immense for my health and muscle  have you had much luck with it?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> I've got Crohn's - had it diagnosed following my first colonoscopy about five years ago. It can be a right bitch.


i feel a lot better for knowing im not the only one whos out there trying to build and have this disease too, it gives me a fear of coming off completely though, which is worrying. it seems a lot of people have it and dont know and its way more prone in men i was told. worst i have to deal with is food not seeming like its getting absorbed, my insides feel like theyre on fire sometimes and i get terrible flatulence! it annoys me never mind other people


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

rs007 said:


> I might be talking out of turn here, so if anyone knows him real well and I am inaccurate please correct me - but I believe Andy Polhil who just won the NABBA Universe last month has Chrons.
> 
> Definitely some sort of stomach issue last time I spoke to him, but that was a couple of years back. @W33BAM might know more, @weeman too, think they have both spoken to him more in depth and more recently than me  .
> 
> ...


cheers dude it means a lot! helps to talk about it though, i mean i know people who have it, but no one that builds or uses aas so any info or converstation on here really does some good, cheers!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> worst i have to deal with is food not seeming like its getting absorbed, my insides feel like theyre on fire sometimes and i get terrible flatulence! it annoys me never mind other people


My mother in law was diagnosed at 18 with chrons and has done herself zero favours but eating what ever she wants, swhich has caused her to have over 20 ops to remove blockages and bowel, she now has the lowest limit of bowel prior to having a bag. She is 46.

My cousin on the other hand was diagnosed at 20, he researched it and found what foods suited him. He happened to take a trip to Japan where he found the food was excellent for him, met his wife there and settled. He has has very little issues in the 15 years he has been there, and is currently sat around 16st in reasonable shape.

Speaking with themn both its about finding what food suits you, which ones cause flare up and avoiding them as much as possible. The mother in law gets really bad with breads, so she stuffs herself with cakes etc, then ends up in hospital :cursing: . Must be aweful to be told that you cant eat certain foods!


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> My mother in law was diagnosed at 18 with chrons and has done herself zero favours but eating what ever she wants, swhich has caused her to have over 20 ops to remove blockages and bowel, she now has the lowest limit of bowel prior to having a bag. She is 46.
> 
> My cousin on the other hand was diagnosed at 20, he researched it and found what foods suited him. He happened to take a trip to Japan where he found the food was excellent for him, met his wife there and settled. He has has very little issues in the 15 years he has been there, and is currently sat around 16st in reasonable shape.
> 
> Speaking with themn both its about finding what food suits you, which ones cause flare up and avoiding them as much as possible. The mother in law gets really bad with breads, so she stuffs herself with cakes etc, then ends up in hospital :cursing: . Must be aweful to be told that you cant eat certain foods!


it is dude, and it makes you crave them even more, bread bloats me out and its so hard not to eat it somedays as thats the only option i have, junk food is terrible. milk is something my body will not consume whatsoever but im fine with yoghurt?? makes no sense at all, maybe as its a thinner liquid but who knows. really scared of going for an op and my worst nightmare is to have a bag. my mum is worse off than me but had no ops yet thank god, just hope it betters itself,


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

the worst part is there are so many wasters and people who abuse their bodies and there are people like us who are trying to push our body for good reasons and we love to feel healthy etc and we end up with crap like this!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> really scared of going for an op and my worst nightmare is to have a bag.


The only 2 people who i know directly with Chrons are the 2 i have mentioned: 1 will defintely end up with a bag as she continue to eat what she knows triggers flare ups, the other i would confidently say wont as he has found that his diet is controlling it.

Its gotten to the point with the mother in law where she cant even take medication orally as it passes through so quickly, so has a nurse in to jab her routinely (she has alot of other issues steming from the Chrons).

From speaking with them both and with my wife who is a nurse and has delt with her mums illness all her life, it seems like diet is key.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> The only 2 people who i know directly with Chrons are the 2 i have mentioned: 1 will defintely end up with a bag as she continue to eat what she knows triggers flare ups, the other i would confidently say wont as he has found that his diet is controlling it.
> 
> Its gotten to the point with the mother in law where she cant even take medication orally as it passes through so quickly, so has a nurse in to jab her routinely (she has alot of other issues steming from the Chrons).
> 
> ...


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> i feel a lot better for knowing im not the only one whos out there trying to build and have this disease too, it gives me a fear of coming off completely though, which is worrying. it seems a lot of people have it and dont know and its way more prone in men i was told. worst i have to deal with is food not seeming like its getting absorbed, my insides feel like theyre on fire sometimes and i get terrible flatulence! it annoys me never mind other people


There are a lot of athletes and sports people with crohns or colitis, which I guess is inspiring - Lewis Moody, Steven Redgrave, Darren Fletcher.

"Insides feel like they're on fire" is how I'd describe things. I have two types of main - one is a burning like sensation, while another is almost like a cutting sensation. I'm prescribed codeine/dhydrocodeine/tramadol for the pain, and have been given morphine when I've been an inpatient with it once.

As for AAS, I've only ever taken a designer steroid (Epistane) - neither that or the PCT bothered me (I did a lot of Googleing beforehand, so I wasn't expecting it to).


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

HypnoticParkour said:


> cheers man and i hope youre getting somewhat better, i was on growth for 8 weeks and it helped a lot. i mentioned this to my doctor and he just grinned, so next time i go ill bring it up more and explain that they do use it in america but not sure how well ill get round to getting it prescribed, would be immense for my health and muscle  have you had much luck with it?


I've tried hgh and peptides and had some success with both, but Test seemed to keep me pretty well also.

You won't get hgh prescribed on the NHS due to cost but I'm sure you could get it if you went private.

Fatty foods are off for me as is most processed stuff, Milk isn't great but cottage cheese, yoghurt and whey protein are all ok for me, very peculiar sometimes how differing forms of the same thing react differently.

The one thing I know I can eat without restriction or worry of flaring up is fish so I eat loads of it.

My advice to you would be to keep your diet as basic as poss and add foods in 1 by 1,

Most clean protein sources are fine, it's fats and carb sources that seem to do me, I''d also say go for low fibre foods like white rice and white bread and avoid aspirin and ibrupofenas they can cause havoc to those with IBD ( not to be confused with IBS).


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

spudsy said:


> I've tried hgh and peptides and had some success with both, but Test seemed to keep me pretty well also.
> 
> You won't get hgh prescribed on the NHS due to cost but I'm sure you could get it if you went private.
> 
> ...


im exactly the same, trying to eat a lot of meat as that seems to be fine, as soon as i mix foods is when it gets a bit harsh, havent had to take any painkillers yet so ill keep that in mind, cheers!


----------

